# A-Rod tested positive



## I Are Baboon (Feb 7, 2009)

AHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Alex Rodriguez tested positive for steroids in '03, sources tell SI - MLB - SI.com


Seriously though, I'm not at all surprised to hear it.  Wouldn't be surprised to hear anyone tested positive.  But this is freakin funny as hell because it's A-ROD.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 7, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> AHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Alex Rodriguez tested positive for steroids in '03, sources tell SI - MLB - SI.com
> 
> ...



I knew it!

All I want to know is why they said nothing in 03?

And will he be crucified, like Barry Bonds?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2009)

He tested positive for the gay too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 7, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I knew it!
> 
> All I want to know is why they said nothing in 03?
> 
> And will he be crucified, like Barry Bonds?





> *Though MLB's drug policy has expressly prohibited the use of steroids without a valid prescription since 1991, there were no penalties for a positive test in 2003.*


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 7, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> I knew it!
> 
> All I want to know is why they said nothing in 03?
> 
> And will he be crucified, like Barry Bonds?



The tests back then were supposed to be anonymous just so MLB could find out how big the problem was.  The Feds though made MLB fork over the test results and someone along the way leaked the information.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 7, 2009)

P-funk said:


> He tested positive for the gay too



That picture is worth a million words...Hahaha....




I Are Baboon said:


> The tests back then were supposed to be anonymous just so MLB could find out how big the problem was.  The Feds though made MLB fork over the test results and someone along the way leaked the information.



I see. Well MLB, has a pestilence on their hands!


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn Yankees.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Damn Yankees.



If you had actually read the article, you would have found out that he was playing for the Texas Rangers in 2003.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2009)

The question that begs to be asked is, who the hell are the other 103 players who tested positive in 2003?

Funny how no one in the media seems to be interested in that...


----------



## ZECH (Feb 7, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> The tests back then were supposed to be anonymous just so MLB could find out how big the problem was.  The Feds though made MLB fork over the test results and someone along the way leaked the information.



Actually they raided the labs that were doing the testing and found out that way. The feds had no business doing that. MLB was trying to take care of the problem (really or not I don't know) but it was private. Even if Arod did, it should not hold up under ANY scrunity or court evidence IMO


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> The question that begs to be asked is, who the hell are the other 103 players who tested positive in 2003?
> 
> Funny how no one in the media seems to be interested in that...



That is what I thought!  The media keeps saying 103 players and A-rod is one of them.  I kept thinking - yea, but who are the other 102 players?

patrick


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2009)

A-roid

Alex Ste-roidriguez


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Actually they raided the labs that were doing the testing and found out that way. The feds had no business doing that. MLB was trying to take care of the problem (really or not I don't know) but it was private. Even if Arod did, it should not hold up under ANY scrunity or court evidence IMO




The Players Union was meant to destroy that info... but didn't.

I don't think it matters if it holds up in a court of law.... it is what it will do to his playing career. and what his numbers mean.  According to many writers... he won't be able to hold a candle to previous generations much like Barry Bonds.

Then there is the issue, in 2007 where he was in an interview with Katie Couric, saying how he never used and plays by a higher rule and dignity for the game.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2009)

This gives McGwire hope for the hall.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 8, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2009)

Today's NY Post.    Ouch.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 9, 2009)

A-Rod is going to kill himself eventually.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod is going to kill himself eventually.



I had considered the possibility of him doing that as well.

That would not be good.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Today's NY Post.  Ouch.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> A-Rod is going to kill himself eventually.


He's a clueless prima donna, it almost as if he likes all of this attention.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 9, 2009)

I have no feelings either way towards A Rod personally. But, why was this guy
being protected from all the finger pointing and accusations? My gosh everyone knew he was doing something. It was almost as if Clark Kent was playing 3rd base!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard they're gonna start testing mountain bikers now, any truth to this IAB...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)

*Alex Rodriguez expected to make first public comments on steroid report to ESPN*

The next words out of Alex Rodriguez's mouth, the first since he was outed for steroids use by Sports Illustrated, will set the tone for how he is viewed for what's left of his baseball career.more


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2009)

If he is smart he would just take the Andy Petitte route.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> The next words out of Alex Rodriguez's mouth, the first since he was outed for steroids use by Sports Illustrated, will set the tone for how he is viewed for what's left of his baseball career.more



Any time announced?  I didn't see anything on ESPN.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Any time announced? I didn't see anything on ESPN.


I searched and all I could get was that Peter Gammons will  do the interview, so whatever time he comes on.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah apparently it is already taped.

Wonder if there was an agreement in what questions could be asked, or if A-rod was prepped.

Gammons has previously been a pretty big A-rod nut hugger.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 9, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> I heard they're gonna start testing mountain bikers now, any truth to this IAB...



No need to test me.  My tiny penis is proof enough that I've been juicing.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 9, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> No need to test me.  My tiny penis is proof enough that I've been juicing.





How ya been??


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Albert Pujols was also using juice.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Albert Pujols was also using juice.



They all were.... and I don't care.  Even Ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Not Jeter.
You can all bow to  Jeter now.

A-Rod, Nomar......they all took it in the ass except for Mr. Intangible.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

*The nation needs you Derek Jeter!*







Klapisch: Derek, don't fail us now
Sunday, February 8, 2009
Last updated: Monday February 9, 2009, 11:52 AM





By BOB KLAPISCH
RECORD COLUMNIST


Baseball is at the outer limits now, a dark universe where everyone cheats and lies. Let us join hands and admit we???re down to the last player we can trust ??? Derek Jeter.

Pity this sport if the Yankee captain falls into the abyss, too. With Alex Rodriguez now exposed as a steroid fraud, baseball turns to Jeter as the last outpost of honesty. Someone has to be beyond suspicion; someone has to care enough to say ???no??? to the syringe.

It???s Jeter, it has to be. Indeed, most Yankee fans will take his shrinking power numbers over the artificial A-Rod???s. Now we know how a man could hit 50 home runs and play Gold Glove middle-infield defense at the same time.

But give A-Rod this much credit: His fall from grace has legitimized Jeter???s decline. We can take comfort in the fact that the captain is aging before our eyes; it assures us that he???s clean.

Jeter???s home runs are down, his slugging percentage is shriveling, he???s hardly steals bases anymore. And that???s how it should be for a soon-to-be 35-year-old. Though it may create a public-relations nightmare for the Yankees in 2010 when Jeter???s contract expires, his lowered profile has turned him into the anti-Alex Rodriguez.

Which is why he cannot fall, not now, not even retroactively. If Jeter???s name is among the 103 players who failed drug tests in 2003, we might as well turn off the remote this summer and start watching the Newark Bears or Jersey Jackals. Or maybe it???s time to surrender to the WWE.

We are, after all, reeling from the news that A-Rod, the onetime poster boy for clean living, is a liar, after all. And he???s not the only one being shamed: According to Sports Illustrated, the players??? union was part of the scam, tipping off A-Rod to an imminent drug test in 2004.

Of course, some baseball insiders said A-Rod???s incredible growth and surge in muscularity over the years should???ve been a tipoff.
Perhaps. But no one ever waged a whispering campaign against Jeter, who, with a laugh once said, ???Just look at me??? when the conversation at his locker turned to steroids.

He???s just a notch above skin and bones, not much in the way of muscle. Nor has Jeter ever experienced an unnatural spike in his numbers; he peaked in 1999 at the age of 25 and hasn???t been quite the same since.
The arc of Jeter???s career, in fact, is even more believable than Mariano Rivera???s, who???s maintained his inhuman cut-fastball even as he begins this season at age 39.

There???s no doubt Rivera is the greatest closer in the sport???s history. His durability is due, in large part to his natural athleticism, conditioning and work ethic. But this is what one major-league talent evaluator had to say about Rivera after it was learned that A-Rod, another hard worker, had been exposed as a fraud.

???If you want to start taking a hard look at everyone, and I mean everyone, then look at the year Rivera was in the minors and all of a sudden goes from 91 mph to 95-96 mph [on the radar gun], in just one start,??? he said. ???If I???m going to be suspicious of everyone, that???s one thing that would jump right out at me.???

The idea that Rivera could???ve been enhanced is more than the Yankees care to contemplate. It???s too dark, too sinister ??? just as indigestible as Jeter using a syringe.
It takes a certain mind-set to cheat like that. It requires a torrent of vanity and arrogance, not to mention a risk-taking gene that borders on stupidity.
Jeter has never craved attention the way A-Rod has. Rivera has displayed the same modesty. But arm-chair psychiatrists beware: Everyone believed that Andy Pettitte was as innocent as a dove, too.
Just goes to show, the lure of steroids is so powerful, no one is immune to its temptations. There are those ??? Barry Bonds sycophants, mostly ??? who insist that juicing doesn???t actually enhance a ballplayer???s skills; you can either hit home runs or you can???t. But if that were true, why have so many players injected themselves?

The answer comes from a former major-leaguer, who told me recently why he used steroids at the midpoint of his career and how they helped him.

???The biggest thing was my vision. I saw the ball so much better and I was able to wait longer before I swung,??? he said. ???The ball looked like a softball. I couldn???t believe how easy it was to hit.???

Turns out, a vast number of players found similar reasons to fall in love with the juice, perhaps as many as 70 percent during the steroid heyday. That???s why it???s important to hunt down the honest ones and, yes, put them on a pedestal.
It takes guts to say no to synthetic achievements. It takes strength to age naturally. A-Rod was too insecure to trust his genetic coding, and now he???s paying the price. His debt to baseball cannot be repaid any time soon.
Perhaps Rodriguez doesn???t know (or care) about the devastating effect of his fall. All of baseball suffers with the knowledge that his home runs and speed were concocted in a laboratory.

Woozy with bad news, baseball only has one place left to turn. Fingers crossed, prayers said fast and furious, the sport embraces its last remaining icon. Jeter better not fail, too.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Where have you gone, Derek Jeter?
A nation turns its lonely eyes to you
(Woo woo woo)
What’s that you say, Mrs. Soxmuscle
‘MR. Intangible' is here to stay?
(Hey hey hey – hey hey hey)


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

In 1999, Jeter had a slugging percentage 70 points higher than his next best season and an OPS 89 points higher than his next best season in that category.

That doesn't happen often.

I wouldn't be so sure, Min0.

P.S: stop sucking his cock


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> In 1999, Jeter had a slugging percentage 70 points higher than his next best season and an OPS 89 points higher than his next best season in that category.
> 
> That doesn't happen often.
> 
> ...


Nope, he is pure as the driven slush...I mean snow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Nope, he is pure as the driven slush...I mean snow.



For the record, I don't care about steroids.  If Jeter were to have tested positive for steroids, I really wouldn't care.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Steroids bothers me in sports.
Especially in baseball where stats are sacred.

I was looking forward to seeing A-Roid break records at the new stadium.....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

I would bet Rivera at some point in his career took steroids.

There's probably a couple Red Sox as well.

Nomar most likely.  Trot Nixon perhaps...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> There's probably a couple Red Sox as well.



Nonsense.  The Red Sox are the only organization that is completely clean.


Well, the Sox and the Royals, but that's because the Royals can't afford them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

How will A-Roid' steroid use impact the 2009 Yankees?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> How will A-Roid' steroid use impact the 2009 Yankees?


It's more how would it affect his delicate mind, if he has an off year kiss the Yankee season bye, bye.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> How will A-Roid' steroid use impact the 2009 Yankees?



I doubt it will impact the other players, since many of them have already been exposed to the Arod circus (see stripper, Madonna, divorce, not to mention his on-field exploits such as the one he pulled while running the bases).


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

It shouldn't even really bother him when you think about it, he's should get used to the drama by now.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 10, 2009)

thought you guys might get a kick out of this 
it really gets good from 1minute in until 3minutes in
YouTube - Rescue Me Minisode - Juiced


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Steroids bothers me in sports.
> Especially in baseball where stats are sacred.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing A-Roid break records at the new stadium.....



Nonsense. How many cheaters are in the hall of fame and cherished?  Shit gaylord perry during his playing career did vaseline commercials...

Mike Schmidt has admitted to using uppers(performance enhancer) while playing and I bet you a good majority of HOF's have as well.  

It is just the evolution of the game. You can't ignore a whole era of baseball cause of steroids. 
As a fan of the game. I like it cause it is putting the best game on the field


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2009)

athletes will always use steroids, and they will beat drug tests as long as we have chemists capable of creating new compounds that cannot be detected.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

When a Brady Anderson becomes an elite player overnight......nah.
I pass.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> They all were.... and I don't care.  Even Ken Griffey Jr.



that one doesn't fly for me. This is a player who was supposed to break all records and fizzled because of injuries. While i don't believe steroids does anything for your ability to hit a curve ball 385 feet, i do think that it can help recover from injuries faster and continue to play longer. If anyone had a reason to use it could be argued griffey was in that boat. yet nothing has even remotely surfaced about griffey. Jr. is clean.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> In 1999, Jeter had a slugging percentage 70 points higher than his next best season and an OPS 89 points higher than his next best season in that category.
> 
> That doesn't happen often.
> 
> ...



I don't say this often, but you bring up a good point


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> that one doesn't fly for me. This is a player who was supposed to break all records and fizzled because of injuries. While i don't believe steroids does anything for your ability to hit a curve ball 385 feet, i do think that it can help recover from injuries faster and continue to play longer. If anyone had a reason to use it could be argued griffey was in that boat. yet nothing has even remotely surfaced about griffey. Jr. is clean.



What about the conversation about steroids with bonds?

Let alone the type of injury he had. Tearing your hamstring off the bone?  Don't think it has anything to do with tendon growth not keeping up with the muscle gains? Which is a common problem


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> that one doesn't fly for me. This is a player who was supposed to break all records and fizzled because of injuries. While i don't believe steroids does anything for your ability to hit a curve ball 385 feet, i do think that it can help recover from injuries faster and continue to play longer. If anyone had a reason to use it could be argued griffey was in that boat. yet nothing has even remotely surfaced about griffey. Jr. is clean.



Me either! For the reasons you stated. But, you see what the use of steroids has done to the game of baseball? Everyone is now considered guilty, or is considered to have used them at some point!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I don't say this often, but you bring up a good point


Not really, look at Carl Yastrzemski he hits no more than 20 homeruns from 61' to 66', then out of no where hits 44, 23, 40, and 40. Then never hits more than 28 for the rest of his career.​This can go in circles....​


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Not that this means anything but have any of you ever seen Jeter shirtless?
He's not built at all.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Let alone the type of injury he had. Tearing your hamstring off the bone? Don't think it has anything to do with tendon growth not keeping up with the muscle gains? Which is a common problem


 
This....


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not that this means anything but have any of you ever seen Jeter shirtless?
> He's not built at all.



Stalking again, I see Min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeter.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

When was the mound height change 66'?

The certainly provide a favourable era for batters to increase there stats.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Nonsense. How many cheaters are in the hall of fame and cherished?  Shit gaylord perry during his playing career did vaseline commercials...
> 
> Mike Schmidt has admitted to using uppers(performance enhancer) while playing and I bet you a good majority of HOF's have as well.
> 
> ...



This is the stance I hold.

In the same light, who's to say some of the greatest legends (Babe Ruth, Ty Cobb, Honus Wagner, etc) shouldn't be in the hall of fame considering only whites were allowed to play the game.  In other words, Barry Bonds and Alex Rodriguez wouldn't have even been allowed to play in their era; because the majority of the world wasn't allowed to play in those times and knowing just how good some blacks and 'cans are at the sport of baseball, should we ignore that era too?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

The ball was wound tighter...lots of what if's.

I know one  Yankee player who never shot steroids.
David Wells.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I don't say this often, but you bring up a good point



I rarely think you make good points either, jackass


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not really, look at Carl Yastrzemski he hits no more than 20 homeruns from 61' to 66', then out of no where hits 44, 23, 40, and 40. Then never hits more than 28 for the rest of his career.
> 
> This can go in circles....​



Yea, it really wasn't a good point in the least.  

Jeter is about as consistent as they come.  His "career year" that I referenced was his age 25 season; coincidentally, the Red Sox have an upincoming short stop who's career path is quite similar to that of Jeter's and is about to enter his age 25 season in 2009.

His name's Jed Lowrie, not sure if you've heard of him


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> His name's Jed Lowrie, not sure if you've heard of him


I want to shoot you!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I doubt it will impact the other players, since many of them have already been exposed to the Arod circus (see stripper, Madonna, divorce, not to mention his on-field exploits such as the one he pulled while running the bases).



Actually... only a few of them have been exposed to the Arod circus of years past but none will be bigger (or even comparable) to the one they will go through in 2009.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I rarely think you make good points either, jackass



so quickly back into the role of petulant child?

just when i thought you turned a corner.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I want to shoot you!!!





I was shocked to see the comparison.

Lowrie wasn't as heralded as a youngster as Jeter but I can imagine when it's all said and done, Jed Lowrie' name will be on this list of similar batters on Derek Jeter's baseball reference page:


Barry Larkin (901)
Alan Trammell (876)
Ryne Sandberg (870) *
Roberto Alomar (866)
Ray Durham (855)
Lou Whitaker (842)
Julio Franco (838)
Joe Torre (834)
Johnny Damon (824)
Bobby Doerr (818) *


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> so quickly back into the role of petulant child?
> 
> just when i thought you turned a corner.



You know nothing about sports, just like I know nothing about politics.

Come back to this forum more often so I can rag on you for being the ignorant little fuck you are


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not really, look at Carl Yastrzemski he hits no more than 20 homeruns from 61' to 66', then out of no where hits 44, 23, 40, and 40. Then never hits more than 28 for the rest of his career.​This can go in circles....​



yea, the pitchers mound being changed may have something to do with that. as well as him getting older in his career and his power going down.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Actually... only a few of them have been exposed to the Arod circus of years past but none will be bigger (or even comparable) to the one they will go through in 2009.


All it would take is for him to finally come up with a big hit against Boston or hit 4 dingers and all will be forgiven.

If you doubt me look at how Giambi was forgiven......then again this is A-Rod.

Is it me or does he just come off as a phonie.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> You know nothing about sports, just like I know nothing about politics.
> 
> Come back to this forum more often so I can rag on you for being the ignorant little fuck you are



I know nothing about sports? are you really this fucking stupid? this is on par with danny. you really have some anger issues don't you? try pulling your head out your ass and realizing i had given you a compliment. that won't happen from now on i can assure you.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> yea, the pitchers mound being changed may have something to do with that. as well as him getting older in his career and his power going down.


Jeter is getting older.....plus I they say the nightlife has him a bit worn.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

It's all fun and games till the Yankee and Boston fans get together....


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Jeter is getting older.....plus I they say the nightlife has him a bit worn.



thats a lucky bastard if half the stories of his prowess with the laddies are true


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

A-Rod comes off as a person who desperately seeks to be accepted.

I really think the money and fame has gotten to him.  Unlike Brett Favre, who craves any and all attention he can get, I think A-Rod would prefer to go unnoticed thus making his personality a lousy fit in New York.

When it's all said and done, deep down, I feel as if A-Rod will regret signing on with Boras and letting him dictate how his career will go.

He would have been a cult hero in the pacific northwest, instead they hate him.

He was the man in Texas, everbody liked him and his personality was never exposed to the public.  I remember voting on all the ESPN polls as a youngin' hoping that A-Rod would win the MVP award; now, you couldn't entice me to do the same thing with the promise of Kim Kardashian's butthole in my mouth.

Your true colors really come out in New York, especially when you're such a highly talented player.  Everybody wants to know what you're doing, what you're thinking, how you're spending your money, who you're dating, etc. and as much as A-Rod wants the most money and fame he can possibly get, I would bet he'd trade a lot of that in to be down in Arlington making a cool $252 million, hitting in a hitters haven of a ballpark and chasing records with the American people having no idea or no care of whether or not he ever took performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> All it would take is for him to finally come up with a big hit against Boston or hit 4 dingers and all will be forgiven



Yankees vs. Red Sox - Box Score - September 14, 2007 - ESPN

You don't remember this game?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> thats a lucky bastard if half the stories of his prowess with the laddies are true


I would say that the woman love him, it was amazing how the woman went crazy for him when I went last summer.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I know nothing about sports? are you really this fucking stupid? this is on par with danny. you really have some anger issues don't you? try pulling your head out your ass and realizing i had given you a compliment. that won't happen from now on i can assure you.



I don't want compliments from you.

You are an asshole who yes.. knows nothing about sports.  Come back to the Sports forum so I can be a prick to you like you were to me.

Go JAZZ!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I would say that the woman love him, it was amazing how the woman went crazy for him when I went last summer.



Have you read the Jeter story about picking up girls?

Let me try and find it.

Of course, it may not be true but I value the opinion of the poster who posted it.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Yankees vs. Red Sox - Box Score - September 14, 2007 - ESPN
> 
> You don't remember this game?


It matters most during October, he went one for four, did I miss something?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Have you read the Jeter story about picking up girls?
> 
> Let me try and find it.
> 
> Of course, it may not be true but I value the opinion of the poster who posted it.





> As promised, L'affaire de Jeter....
> 
> Two years ago I was working on a TV show for a national sports network (that has since been canceled, sadly) with a writer/producer who told me the following story. I worked with him for a year and I trust his version of events completely, as he is a careful, factual story teller and I've heard him tell it twice. His version is what follows and it does not do justice to the way he tells it- he is a great story teller, careful in remembering the details and walking the listener through the narrative with care. It's a shame you can't hear him tell it, you would enjoy it more. Anyhow, here is the story:
> 
> ...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It matters most during October, he went one for four, did I miss something?



Oops.  I meant this game:

Yankees vs. Red Sox - Recap - June 03, 2007 - ESPN


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

At first I thought he didn't like all of this attention but the more I read about him I now think differently.
Some former players are calling him an attention whore who wants the spotlight.
Only problem is that most of it is negative publicity.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't want compliments from you.
> 
> You are an asshole who yes.. knows nothing about sports.  Come back to the Sports forum so I can be a prick to you like you were to me.
> 
> Go JAZZ!!!



dude, it must suck being cursed with a napolean complex such as yours. thats too bad.

nice try with the go jazz. I grew up in washington. when you make it farther than 20 miles from where you were born let us know what you see.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> dude, it must suck being cursed with a napolean complex such as yours. thats too bad.
> 
> nice try with the go jazz. I grew up in washington. when you make it farther than 20 miles from where you were born let us know what you see.



No Napoleon complex here.  It's simple, if you're going to be a cocksucker to me undeserving, I'm going to be a prick to you.

Not sure about the second reference, I've been all over the country.  

I don't care where you grew up, you now reside in Utah, the most worthless state in the country.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

What are your hopes, what are your dreams?

I need to use this.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 10, 2009)

Your hate sustains me!


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> No Napoleon complex here.  It's simple, if you're going to be a cocksucker to me undeserving, I'm going to be a prick to you.
> 
> Not sure about the second reference, I've been all over the country.
> 
> I don't care where you grew up, you now reside in Utah, the most worthless state in the country.



I'm not sure when you got all butt hurt in life, but it is really starting to get old. 

And just to be clear, i've never done anything to you undeserving.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> This is the stance I hold.
> 
> In the same light, who's to say some of the greatest legends (Babe Ruth, Ty Cobb, Honus Wagner, etc) shouldn't be in the hall of fame considering only whites were allowed to play the game.  In other words, Barry Bonds and Alex Rodriguez wouldn't have even been allowed to play in their era; because the majority of the world wasn't allowed to play in those times and knowing just how good some blacks and 'cans are at the sport of baseball, should we ignore that era too?



Or how many homeruns did Babe Ruth actually hit.  Considering the Ground Rule Double wasn't implemented until 1930.  Before that anything that was hit over the fence in the air or after a hop was considered a homerun.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 10, 2009)

What was in your pussy today Sox?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What was in your pussy today Sox?





soxmuscle, please don't change.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What was in your pussy today Sox?





min0 lee said:


> Your hate sustains me!







YouTube Video











Kevin Garnett explains it well.

bio-chem is the bully.
I'm retaliating to the bully's ridiculousness.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> soxmuscle, please don't change.



Never.

If you're going to be a jackass, you're going to be treated like a jackass.

See: Mark Teixeira mega thread


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Or how many homeruns did Babe Ruth actually hit.  Considering the Ground Rule Double wasn't implemented until 1930.  Before that anything that was hit over the fence in the air or after a hop was considered a homerun.



Yup - it's all relative.

I don't like the guy, but Bonds doesn't have an asterisk next to his name in my record books.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

David Wells:

"If Derek Jeter tried it I'd be [shocked], and the rest of the field is on its own," Wells told The Post on Monday. 

"Baseball would fold if Derek Jeter came out and said he did steroids. He's just such a good individual. He's a model citizen of Major League Baseball and probably a good role model for the world. That's the one guy it would surprise the hell out of me if he did it."


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> bio-chem is the bully.
> I'm retaliating to the bully's ridiculousness.



let me get this right. i'm a bully because i gave you a compliment? you really are fucking retarded.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> let me get this right. i'm a bully because i gave you a compliment? you really are fucking retarded.



No - you're a bully for our past altercation.

And if you really didn't know that, you are far more retarded than I.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> No - you're a bully for our past altercation.
> 
> And if you really didn't know that, you are far more retarded than I.



I've got to admit I really don't remember our previous altercation. I wouldn't even use that word to describe it. I don't remember what it was about or what happened. it really isn't that high on my radar of caring.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I've got to admit I really don't remember our previous altercation. I wouldn't even use that word to describe it. I don't remember what it was about or what happened. it really isn't that high on my radar of caring.



My life isn't consumed by bio-chem from IM if that's what you're implying.  It's pretty simple to me, you act like a dickhead, you're going to get dickhead responses.  

I probably should have waited to return the "being a dickhead" favor for a time when you make an ass out of yourself and not when you're complimenting me, but I took it as another snide remark.

If that wasn't your intention, I apologize.  If it was your intention, I don't apologize.

Other than that though, carry on.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Bud Selig says Alex Rodriguez shamed the game - ESPN

Bud Selig is such a weasly douche bag.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 12, 2009)

Who fucking cares. Let them all do it, and they all are on a level playing field.


----------



## Double D (Feb 12, 2009)

What about the people who dont want to do? That doesnt manke much sense. Sure we are sick of hearing about it on ESPN, but it is hockey season and face it thats a lame ass time in sports!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Who fucking cares. Let them all do it, and they all are on a level playing field.



Last I checked, steroids are illegal.  You gonna let them all smoke crack, too?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> What about the people who dont want to do? That doesnt manke much sense. Sure we are sick of hearing about it on ESPN, but it is hockey season and face it thats a lame ass time in sports!



You southerners.  No respect for a real sport.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2009)

Put yourself in A-Rod's shoes.

Pretend you're being interviewed by Katie Couric.

Knowing that the "steroid" question is likely to come up, do you prepare to lie completely, tell a little white lie or come forward with the truth?

Obviously, I can see telling the truth.  To a lesser extent, I can see telling a little white lie.  But how on fucking earth can you completely lie the way Rodriguez did?

Watching it again this morning, that interview really bugs me.  He basically implies that because he's such a dominant player, he never felt the need to even sniff steroids, something we now know is false.

Believing that this would never come out or not, I just don't see how somebody could lie through their teeth like that and say it with such honor and dignity.

I never felt the need to take any performance enhancing drugs because I'm such an incredible poster and an incredible person here at IM.  I never felt the pressure to do what others were doing because I'm just so damn good at what I do.  Ya know?  It's never been challenging for me, I just use my natural talent to get the job done and.. of course.. it's worked for me.  I'm the greatest!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2009)

And A-Rod says he couldn't be truthful with Katie Couric because he couldn't even be truthful to himself.

*LMFAO!*

What a retard.  He should quit MLB and join the Special Olympics.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Meh.... don't care.  

He is probably still using, and I don't care.  Just play good ball.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 13, 2009)

On the field, I don't care.

Off of it, I just can't figure out this guy for the life of me.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Off field I could care less who he is.  Just provide me entertainment.  

I ain't looking to be his buddy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 13, 2009)

I care because I take joy in Yankee misfortune.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2009)

if the general public understood that the NFL and MLB games would be pretty damn lame without steroids...just think of pro bodybuilding without drugs!


----------



## Double D (Feb 14, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> You southerners.  No respect for a real sport.



I was going to reference your Canadian ass when I wrote that, but decided not to......


----------



## ZECH (Feb 16, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Last I checked, steroids are illegal.  You gonna let them all smoke crack, too?



They are going to do it no matter what. And I don't think any starting players are not doing it in some form.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2009)

More and more players are coming out saying that A-Rod shouldn't make the Hall of Fame, even if he surpasses the all-time numbers in multiple categories.

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2009)

It's interesting that he said he only did steroids while with Texas but look at his numbers there, I didn't realize how crazy his numbers were there.

I know the Yankees had a few roided up players but ever see that Texas lineup.....it looks like they all shot up.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 16, 2009)

Definately HOF.  Same with Bonds.

Mcguire  I don't think so.

Any money he is still using.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Definately HOF.  Same with Bonds.
> 
> Mcguire  I don't think so.
> 
> Any money he is still using.



I dont think McGwire has a chance either. If he was still playing then maybe....more and more guys are going to come out or get put on the spot for using. The more people it happens to the better chance for the great players who have been using it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 16, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> It's interesting that he said he only did steroids while with Texas but look at his numbers there, I didn't realize how crazy his numbers were there.
> 
> I know the Yankees had a few roided up players but ever see that Texas lineup.....it looks like they all shot up.


 
The Ballpark in Arlington is notoriously known as a hitters park.

A-Rod's stats are actually unusually consistent.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Good article.



soxmuscle said:


> The Ballpark in Arlington is notoriously known as a hitters park.
> 
> A-Rod's stats are actually unusually consistent.


Was it the PEDs or the park? A look inside A-Rod's Texas numbers
Was it the PEDs or the park? A look inside A-Rod's Texas numbers

Story Highlights
Rodriguez says he used performance-enhancing drugs from 2001 through 2003
Those three years are the best of his career in terms of raw home run production
He also played in 485 of the Rangers' 486 games during those three seasons
While others debate the sincerity and completeness of Alex Rodriguez's confession to Peter Gammons on Monday, let's push past the garment-rending over the impact of his drug use upon the history and integrity of the game, and past the love/hate relationship baseball fans have with Rodriguez, a superstar bizarrely burdened with intense insecurities. Instead, let's take a cold, hard look at the seasons during which Rodriguez admitted he had experimented with banned substances, to see what impact, if any, those substances had on his performance on the field.

If we take Rodriguez at his word, his three years as a Texas Ranger, from 2001 to 2003, were the only seasons during which he used performance-enhancing drugs. In those three seasons he hit 156 home runs. By comparison, in his last three seasons with the Mariners, from 1998 to 2000, he hit 125 and in his first three seasons with the Yankees, from 2004 to 2006, he hit 119. In those six bookend seasons he surpassed 42 homers just once, but in his three seasons in Texas he hit 47 or more every year.

So yes, Rodriguez hit more home runs when he says he was juicing, but was it because he got his power from PEDs, or were there other factors at work? Consider the fact that Rodriguez missed just one game in his three years with Texas, playing in 485 of the Rangers' 486 games over that span. In his first three seasons with the Yankees he played in 14 fewer. In his last three seasons with the Mariners he played in 47 fewer. Rodriguez told Gammons on Monday that a large part of his motivation for experimenting with banned substances was his desire to be able to play every day through the hot Texas summers. In helping him achieve that goal, the drugs clearly worked.

The question then becomes, to what degree did Rodriguez's ill-gotten ability to play every day contribute to the surge in his power numbers. Consider his home-run rates in each of the three-year spans mentioned above (expressed as plate appearances per home run):

• SEA '98-00: 15.94 PA/HR
• TEX '01-03: 13.92 PA/HR
• NY '04-'06: 17.54 PA/HR

Those figures tell us that not only did Rodriguez take the field more often during his three drug years than in the three-year periods immediately before and after, but he also went deep more often, homering once every 13.92 plate appearances during his time in Texas. Yet, while there's a strong correlation between Rodriguez's drug use and playing time, the source of Rodriguez's power surge lies elsewhere.

Safeco Park, which Rodriguez's Mariners moved into in mid-1999, is a pitcher's park, as was the remodeled Yankee Stadium, the latter of which was particularly hard on right-handed power hitters like Rodriguez. The Ballpark in Arlington (as it was known back then), on the other hand, is a launching pad. Factor in a year-and-a-half of play at the similarly homer-happy Kingdome in 1998 and 1999, and those home-run rates above would seem to correspond to park factors as much or more than to drug use.

To filter out of the effects of his home parks, let's take a second look at Rodriguez's home-run rates using only his performance on the road during each of those three-year spans:

• SEA '98-00: 13.61 PA/HR
• TEX '01-'03: 14.76 PA/HR
• NY '04-'06: 18.68 PA/HR

Here we see that Rodriguez was a better home-run hitter on the road during his last three "clean" seasons with the Mariners than he was during his three years with the Rangers. Those two periods offer a particularly strong comparison because Rodriguez spent all six years in the AL West. Thus, save for moving roughly 12 percent of his road games (10 of 81 annually) from Texas (as a visiting Mariner) to Seattle (as a visiting Ranger), his road games were played in essentially identical environments.

Rodriguez went deep on the road approximately 8 percent less often as a Ranger while playing 12 percent of his road games in a less friendly home-run environment. Given that his Ranger years coincided with his peak-age years (ages 25 to 27), during which an increase in power would have been expected even without the help of illegal substances or a friendlier home park, it's difficult to attribute any of his overall increase in power during those years to the drugs.

In fact, glancing back at those road rates above, there's a superficial appearance of a power decline beginning, not with his first "clean" season in New York in 2004, but with his arrival in Texas in 2001, which is when Rodriguez claimed he started using performance-enhancers. That decline may be superficial in the above numbers, but in reality it ran much deeper, as I first reported in an analysis I did of Rodriguez's career trends for Bronx Banter following the 2004 season. That piece centered on what I referred to as, "a minor, but still unsettling downward trend in Rodriguez's offensive numbers" that "began with Alex's first season in Texas in 2001, but was disguised by his move from the pitcher-friendly Safeco Park ... to the [hitter-friendly] Ballpark in Arlington."


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

I detected this trend -- which began with Rodriguez's age-24 season in 2000, his last with the Mariners, continued through his three seasons in Texas and concluded with his first season as a Yankee in 2004 -- in several park-adjusted, total-offense rate stats, including Baseball Prospectus's Equivalent Average (EqA), Baseball-Reference's adjusted OPS (OPS+), and Bill James' Offensive Winning Percentage (OWP). Consider the following progression from 2000 to 2004, with Rodriguez's three Texas seasons in bold:

I could have listed other stats that exhibit the same trend, both adjusted and non-adjusted (WARP, Runs Created, Runs Created Against Average, Runs Created Per Game, unadjusted OPS, Gross Production Average, etc.), but there was no need. The trend was real and four years running.

That analysis was untainted by any knowledge or suspicion of Rodriguez's drug use while with the Rangers. Just as I have now done four years hence, I wrote off the apparent surge in Rodriguez's numbers while in Texas as park-driven while digging beneath those gaudy counting stats to reveal a modest decline in his overall production during his three years in Texas.

Since joining the Yankees, Rodriguez has enjoyed the two best seasons of his career, both of which supposedly came without the aid of performance-enhancing drugs. Consider how his MVP seasons of 2005 and 2007 compare with the five seasons listed above:

Put this all together and it's clear that, if he is indeed telling the truth about his drug use being limited to his three years in Texas, the only noticeable benefit that Rodriguez derived from his experimentations with banned substances was his ability to play 485 of the Rangers' 486 games during his three years with the club. That's no small thing. There are some who believe that the most undervalued statistic in baseball is games played. It's irrefutable that Rodriguez's ability to take the field every day as a Ranger enabled him to put up the remarkable counting stats he compiled in a Texas uniform, chief among them his 57 home runs in 2002. Still, there's no evidence that the drugs made him any more powerful, and significant evidence that his rate of production actually declined during what he claims were his doping years.

Rather, it was the ballpark, not the drugs, that seems to have been the key to Rodriguez's statistical surge (34 of his 57 homers in 2002 came in Arlington, where he homered once every 10.6 PA vs. once every 15.7 PA on the road in '02). Whether or not that's enough to convince anyone, myself included, that his statistics remain "untainted" is, unfortunately, another matter entirely and one far less likely to be settled in Rodriguez's favor.

Cliff Corcoran is a frequent contributor to SI.com.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2009)

What no comments on the A-roid interview down in Tampa.  Heard a bit of it Mad Dog "Chris Russo"


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What no comments on the A-roid interview down in Tampa.  Heard a bit of it Mad Dog "Chris Russo"



I missed it but now I hear he implicated his cousin who conveniently lives out of the country.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I missed it but now I hear he implicated his cousin who conveniently lives out of the country.



Yes.  So basically Steroids are over the counter in the Dominican.  And his "cousin" illegally brought them into the US.  Sounds like a little lie again to me.

Over all it sounded pretty honest.  But seemed like some lies are there still.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Yes.  So basically Steroids are over the counter in the Dominican.  And his "cousin" illegally brought them into the US.  Sounds like a little lie again to me.
> 
> Over all it sounded pretty honest.  But seemed like some lies are there still.



You never know with A-Rod. 
The Dominicans can get you anything as far as steroids are concerned. In fact the first shot of steroids was from a Dominican, he used to own Tito's Gym in Woodside Queens.
Looks like he may be hiding names.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Rodriguez provides additional details of steroid use
NEW YORK (SI.com) -- In a lengthy press conference at the Yankees spring training complex in Tampa, Fla., Alex Rodriguez gave additional details and information about his use of performance-enhancing drugs, which he maintains took place only between 2001 and 2003.

Rodriguez says a cousin, whom he would not identify, first introduced him to a substance he referred to as "Boli" that could be purchased in the Dominican Republic and brought to the United States.

"It was his understanding it would give me a dramatic energy boost and was otherwise harmless," Rodriguez said in a prepared statement before the question and answer portion of his press conference. "My cousin and I, one more ignorant than the other, decided it was a good idea to start taking it. We consulted no one and it was pretty evident that we didn't know what we were doing. We did everything we could to keep it between us. I stopped taking it in 2003 and haven't taken it since. I stopped taking it for several reasons. In 2003 I had a serious neck injury and it scared me half to death. I was scared for my career and my life after baseball. Second after players voted for a mandatory drug policy, I realized how serious this all was and I decided to stop then."

Rodriguez says he took injections of the over-the-counter substance roughly twice a month for three years while he was playing for the Texas Rangers.

"I didn't think they were steroids. That's part of being young and stupid. It was over-the-counter. It was really amateur hour. We went outside team doctors, team doctors and team trainers. It was two guys doing a very amateur and immature thing. We probably didn't even take it right. We used to do it about two times a month and I'm not even sure we did it right to affect us in the right way.

"All these years I never thought I did anything wrong."

Rodriguez stood by his previous statements that he did not take any banned substances before or after joining the Rangers. "My mistake has nothing to do with where I played," he said. "My mistake was because I was immature and I was stupid. I blame myself. For a week here I keep looking for people to blame and I keep looking at myself."

Among the other topics A-Rod discussed:

??? On what he thought the benefits were of taking those substances: "I'm not sure. I will say this: When you take any substance, especially in baseball it's half mental and half physical. If you take this glass of water and say you'll be a better baseball player, you probably will be. I'd say I felt more energy but it's hard to say."

??? On how he could not have known more about what he was taking: "I wish I knew. I was [25 to 28 years old], I was pretty naïve. Initially I was curious. I just gave it a try."

??? On whether he had taken amphetamines or human growth hormone: "No on the human growth hormone. What I used to take a lot in the Seattle days was something called Ripped Fuel, which has since been banned by MLB."

??? On why he remained so secretive about what he was taking: "I knew we weren't taking Tic Tacs. I knew it potentially could be something that perhaps was wrong, but I really didn't get into the investigation perhaps like I would've. But again, when you're curious and you're ignorant, there's a lot of things you don't tell a lot of people, not just that and that was one of those things I decided not to share with anyone."

??? On what he thought about commissioner Bud Selig saying he "shamed the game": "I certainly made a mistake and I feel poorly for [that]."

??? On Feb. 7, Sports Illustrated broke the news that Rodriguez had tested positive for testosterone and Primobolan in 2003. In an interview with ESPN last week, Rodriguez admitted to taking a banned substance, blaming himself for being young and stupid, a criticism he frequently leveled at himself during Tuesday's press conference.

Primobolan is, according to the New York Times, a drug that is illegal to sell and market in the United States. Gary Wadler, a member of the World Anti-Doping Agency, told the Times last week that if the drug is injected it can be detected for almost two weeks, but if taken orally it might be detectable for less than a day, while the performance-enhancing effects last far longer.

Rodriguez's positive test came during survey testing in 2003 that was supposed to be anonymous as the player's union and Major League Baseball tried to determine whether full-blown testing was needed in the game. Those test results ware seized by federal agents in April 2004 in connection to their investigation into BALCO. There are no punishments for players who tested positive during that time period.

Several members of the Yankees organization were present, including the four homegrown members of the Yankees dynasty seated in the front row: Mariano Rivera, Andy Pettitte, Derek Jeter and Jorge Posada. At the end of his opening statement, Rodriguez started to address his teammates but quickly became too emotional to speak. After a long pause followed by a sip of water, he simply said, "Thank you."

Rodriguez later composed himself enough to say, "Like I said earlier, this has been a very difficult day to get through and without you being here it would be impossible. I thank you and I love you. It will be the best season of our lives."

Rodriguez is a three-time AL MVP, winning his first in 2003 with the Rangers and two more since being traded to the Yankees in February 2004. He has 553 career home runs (11th all-time) and is on pace to break Barry Bonds' career record of 762 home runs.

Asked if he considered taking banned substances to be cheating, Rodriguez said, "That's not for me to determine. I'm here to say I'm sorry and in some ways I wish I went to college and got an opportunity to grow up at my own pace. I guess when you're young and stupid you're young and stupid and I'm guilty of both of those.

Rodriguez acknowledged that he will have to address questions about his statistics and his trustworthiness for the rest of his career. "The only thing I can ask of the American people is to judge me from this day forward," he said.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

God it's great being a Yankee fan.
No other sport provides you with so much drama year round.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2009)

I love it how you inject it every 2 weeks.... but it doesn't cross your mind that it is steroids.  HAHA

Oh yes and he also admitted to some type of amphetamine use. Ripped Fuel


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

MLB banned it because of the ephedrine in ripped fuel?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> MLB banned it because of the ephedrine in ripped fuel?



Yep... an amphetamine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just now reading the "game thread" about it on another board but it appears as if he shed some light but for the most part was untruthful.

Apparently, he tried to force tears, at one point pausing to speak for 45 seconds.

Anybody have any youtubes?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2009)

only one I saw

YouTube - ALEX RODRIGUEZ A ROD FULL PRESS CONFERENCE PART 1 A ROD BREAKSDOWN AND CRIES






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2009)

Seeing it now on Sportscenter.

Oh my god... is he serious?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Seeing it now on Sportscenter.
> 
> Oh my god... is he serious?



He's your favorite Yankee.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Here he is demonstrating how his "Cousin" injected him.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> only one I saw
> 
> YouTube - ALEX RODRIGUEZ A ROD FULL PRESS CONFERENCE PART 1 A ROD BREAKSDOWN AND CRIES
> 
> ...





> "I laid my bed, now I have to sit on it."



he he


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2009)

None of this would have happened if A-Rod had just gone to college.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 18, 2009)

More lies......He is probably still doing it....or was until he got caught.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow oh wow is he ever getting lambasted, for that interview yesterday.

HAHA.  Lies embedded in lies.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

*Just remember one thing, he used to belong to Boston.*

Damon: Murder Is Worse Than Steroids
(BDD / ESPN screen image)
In Times Like These, The Nation Turns Its Lonely Ears
to the One and Only Johnny Damon
Johnny Damon speaks to the media today in Tampa following A-Rod???s presser: ???Yeah he did some bad things. He took a steroid. Definitely do not condone that, at all, but there could be a lot worse things he could have been doing out there. He hasn???t done a crime. So there???s worse things that he could have done but you know I???ve known Alex since he was 15 and he???s always been super nice to me and so I???m going to support him and try help him through this time. (Reporter: Johnny, what would have been worse?) Murdering someone... There???s plenty of things that could be worse than what he did. (Reporter: In your mind, is what he did cheating?) For part time in his career, perhaps, but you know what, the pitchers that were facing him too at the time were doing it.???


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2009)

Johnny Damon is a dumb person.

I believe he's got some kind of a learning disability.

The reporter who asked "what's worse than steroids," probably knew that he was about to get a gem of a quote.

I'm surprised Damon hasn't been in the papers much in the past...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Damon: Murder Is Worse Than Steroids
> 
> Johnny Damon speaks to the media today in Tampa following A-Rod???s presser: ???Yeah he did some bad things. He took a steroid. Definitely do not condone that, at all, but there could be a lot worse things he could have been doing out there. He hasn???t done a crime.???



I'm confused.  I thought that possession of steroids was a felony.  Aren't felonies considered crimes?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2009)

or that one of the reasons he quit was because of the steroid rule being introduced.  

But I thought you knew it wasn't steroids?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

Romano Hits the Airways!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah it was a decent interview.. I was listening to it on Maddog with the B-team.

However it could have gone into a lot more, the interviewers lack of knowledge hurts the interview.  But he made some excellent points.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> However it could have gone into a lot more, the interviewers lack of knowledge hurts the interview.  But he made some excellent points.



I don't think so, he had the knowledge of the average person and that is how Romano answered his questions, in a way that anyone could understand.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2009)

This just in... Alex Rodriguez now says he took steroids to "bulk up".....quote Alex:  "I needed to bulk up.  There I was, an ass-half.....and i wanted to be an ass-whole."


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 19, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't think so, he had the knowledge of the average person and that is how Romano answered his questions, in a way that anyone could understand.



Yeah that is true.  I am looking at it from my standpoint, which is a little more informed then the public.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2009)

it is only a matter of time before they find out he has been juicing all along

Banned trainer an associate of A-Rod | MLB.com: News


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2009)

And of course Primobolan was illegal and not available over the counter like he said it was.

Primobolan, drug Alex Rodriguez used, not available for legal purchase in the Dominican Republic - ESPN

Every day more lies emerge.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow he fucked up with the PR firm he hired, to try and resolve this clusterfuck.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> And of course Primobolan was illegal and not available over the counter like he said it was.
> 
> Primobolan, drug Alex Rodriguez used, not available for legal purchase in the Dominican Republic - ESPN
> 
> Every day more lies emerge.



well, that all depends on the country you're purchasing it in! 

and we all know he was not just using Primo, he had to be stacking that with test.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> well, that all depends on the country you're purchasing it in!
> 
> and we all know he was not just using Primo, he had to be stacking that with test.



He said he purcahsed it OTC in the Dominican Republic, which he could not have.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2009)

I am no longer following the story, but I thought he was saying that his cousin injected him and he did not know what it was? (yeah right)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> I am no longer following the story, but I thought he was saying that his cousin injected him and he did not know what it was? (yeah right)



That was his original story, but then he suddenly remembered what is was and where he got it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2009)

So apparently David Ortiz is a steroid user and nobody here is talking about it.  You guys disappoint me.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2009)

actually, it would be much easier if we could just talk about the non-steroid using athletes since there are very few in MLB and NFL.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2009)

Since when was David Ortiz a steroid user?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at Ortiz's body I would have to say he never saw a gym in his life, now that fat head of his is natural.
What an ugly mother fucker.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Since when was David Ortiz a steroid user?



Come on, man.  Try to keep up.  Clearly he was using.

Boston Red Sox - Ortiz talks about trainer - The Boston Globe


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> Come on, man.  Try to keep up.  Clearly he was using.
> 
> Boston Red Sox - Ortiz talks about trainer - The Boston Globe



Guilt by association?
Some of my friends use steroids but I don't, the papers are trying to make it a bigger thing than it is.

He is just an ugly.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Guilt by association?
> Some of my friends use steroids but I don't, the papers are trying to make it a bigger thing than it is.
> 
> He is just an ugly.



I don't know if he actually used.  But his lies about not knowing that this trainer dealt steroids and was banned from major league clubhouses... certainly raises suspicions.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 24, 2009)

What about Anderson.... he is meant to break his silence and testify against bonds.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> What about Anderson.... he is meant to break his silence and testify against bonds.



Really?  Where did you hear that?  I heard he's been called into court tomorrow to tell the judge whether or not he'll testify.

It wouldn't surprise me if he finally gives in, now that they are going after his mother and wife.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

I wouldn't be terribly surprised if Ortiz had been a steroid user, but like Min0 said, the possibility that this guy has even seen a gym is slim and none.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't know if he actually used.  But his lies about not knowing that this trainer dealt steroids and was banned from major league clubhouses... certainly raises suspicions.



I hate to stereotype but that's typical of them, I'm sure he knows what's going on. 

Wanna bet Ortiz lied about his age.

I grew up with a lot of Dominicans and they are real good at faking documents.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 26, 2009)

Cousin Yuri Sucart remains topic of discussion for A-Rod


> After Rodriguez had been taken out of Wednesday's spring opener against the Blue Jays at Dunedin Stadium, and after hearing chants of "Where's Yuri" from a semi-hostile crowd, A-Rod met with reporters near the left-field bullpen before signing autographs for a few minutes.
> From there, he walked toward a parking lot less than 50 yards from the visitors' clubhouse, where Rodriguez got into an SUV driven by - yup, you guessed it - cousin Yuri. Teammate Nick Swisher joined A-Rod for the ride back to Tampa, as did two other unidentified men.




Dummy


----------

